# Hello From Western PA



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

welcome. 

a few of us were just talking about hitting up springs thanksgiving weekend but jackfrost/big boulder might have more snow. we will have to see.


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

I will definitly be there. I have a cabin about 3 miles from the mountain, so springs is where I call home in the winter. we will see about the snow. I know JFBB got a foot last night, but that will all be gone after the weekend :-( Only a month to go!!


----------

